# Advertisement Ratings



## Krepta3000 (Aug 20, 2006)

I want to rate advertisements on the TiVo. If I see an Ad I really hate and can't stand, I don't just want to skip over it, I want to grab my remote with both hands, and smash that red Thumb Down button three times, and really drive home my vote!!! Same thing if I love an ad, thumb Up, Pow Pow Pow!!! Sure, right now if a TV show or Movie is being advertized the thumb up will allow me to setup a recording, but what about other ads?

When I'm watching a recording, I tend to skip ads when I just want to see the show or movie, and I just don't care about any ads at all, and I would be upset if for some reason there were some ads that I was not allowed to fast forward past. I mention this because I participated in a survey once, I was sent a VHS tape full of small clips of TV show concepts, along with LOTS of ads, and I was instructed to not fast forward past anything and that I would only have ONE shot at watching the tape, as it would automaticaly self destruct as I'm watching it. Well, I said SCREW that, I opened up the cassett and removed the destruction magnet, and watched the video the way I darn well pleased. I watched the show concepts, and skipped the ads, and when the questions asked me about the ads, and there were quite a lot, I guessed or picked random answers, because I didn't care one bit about all those ads, that wasn't MY reason for doing the survey, I wanted to see new show concepts and give my opinion about them. I want TiVo to provide us with similar Survey capabilities. Let us tell the TV industry what we think about their shows and ads. Please?!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

There isn't any reliable way to do that. When you see the 'Press Thumbs Up To Record' or '...for more information' things it is because a special flag has been set in the VBI to trigger that. However, those are few and far between, and no one is going to put flags on every ad. Without some kind of flags TiVo cannot know what ad is on the screen - local cable providers, satellite companies, local network affiliates, etc, can all replace national ads with local ads, etc. Even if they managed to track what all the nationally supplied ads were - and that'd be a major task - it wouldn't necessarily be what you see.


----------



## jckatz (Apr 1, 2003)

I know it is not possible but it sure would be nice!

Maybe during sweeps week TV can sell the option to a national agency. Have their commericals take the view to a rating page. With a prize to get people interested in rating commericals.

I'd give htem all 3 thumbs down for a chance at $10,000!


----------

